

Apple's 2013 Acquisitions - jason_slack
http://m.tuaw.com/2013/10/29/a-look-back-at-apples-2013-acquisitions/

======
jason_slack
A better version: [http://www.tuaw.com/2013/10/29/a-look-back-at-
apples-2013-ac...](http://www.tuaw.com/2013/10/29/a-look-back-at-
apples-2013-acquisitions/)

